# Katera VS XL



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I shot a '08 Katera the other day and really liked it. It was the only one that the shop had. I am wondering if the XL is better with the longer brace height. For me, more forgiveness is better.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if forgiveness is better, the XL is your option.

longer bows tend to be a little more forgving...


----------



## Pounder (Oct 8, 2008)

I just purchased a Katera XL, I have not shot a bow in many years (like 20 something). Back in the day when I had time shot a lot, shot open eye, no release no sights, basicly just instinct. All of the old timers that I grew up with have always keeped up with their archery skills and I have been fortune enough to occasionly shoot the so called latest and greatst. With the use of some borrowed archery equipment I have had some success with bow hunting. Kind of like borrowing a left handed shooters gun and a little luck getting a deer or turkey. So I make the commitment to get back into archery and bow hunting. I went to one of the local pro shops Sheeles and shot some new and used bows, the pro staff guys they have are great. I decided on the Katera XL and had them hang some needed accessories on it. This bow is fantastic! If it is forgiving enough to let me shoot like I have been, its as if I have been an expert archer for life. The new archery equipment out there is increditable.


----------

